

Ask HN: The harder way to build a web application - lnalx

Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve a project to build an open-source SaaS platform and I reflect on technology stack that will be used in this project.<p>I already made Javascript (NodeJS), PHP and Python (Django) applications therefore I would like to experiment an other way (more complicated language) to build this platform to have more challenge.<p>I was looking for Golang, is it a good idea to build it in the hard way or you recommend another technology ?<p>Thank you for your advices.
======
gatestone
I don't see much "hard" in
[https://golang.org/doc/articles/wiki/](https://golang.org/doc/articles/wiki/)
or [http://www.gorillatoolkit.org/](http://www.gorillatoolkit.org/)

And you could argue that this is "with no framework". It is more like with a
couple of library functions.

Anyway, for pedagocial purposes it is great. No obscure magic.

------
jmnicolas
I was thinking the harder way was with no framework at all, not using a
different programming language.

------
herval
Perhaps some Java framework? They tend to be way more verbose and pretty dense
for devs used to Rails/Django/Node to start...

